# Weak End Links



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Good day everyone! Will keep this short and simple. I have ran the Ksport setup on my cruze since I bought it new in 2014. I run the kit religiously from May 1- October 1 and swap back to stock for the wintering months as I drive a ton for work. My concern is each year I seem to be replacing sway bar end links. I am looking for options to replace them with, hopefully a Heim style link. Are these even available? I did a search and didn't come up with much. A local shop can make them for me, but they wanted $200-$250 depending on quality. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If they follow a similar path as their Cobalt endlinks, the Moogs are thicker. They're also greasable (Zerk fittings at each ball joint).


----------



## IndianCruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I use them in my Diesel Cruze. Moogs tighten up the steering input *but* it increases the road feel. So more vibes through the steering. I like it. But I understand why they make the endlinks of Plastic/fiber. Gives a tad bit more isolation.


----------

